# CSE vs IT which is better?



## Gauravs90 (Jul 15, 2010)

What's the difference between Computer Science & Engineering and Information Technology?

From those which is better course and has more scope?

Thanks


----------



## sweetyk2 (Aug 6, 2010)

CSE is better..


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 7, 2010)

Scope of both is good. If you are competent enough, then you can get almost anywhere. 
It totally depends upon what you want to do.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 7, 2010)

After soooooo long atleast someone has replied to my query but now it's late as I have chosen Computer Science


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 8, 2010)

Frankly, all these years I never understood what the difference is between CSE and IT! When I was in college, all that was different between these two streams were a couple of electives. Else everything was largely the same.

IT was more like an overflow stream for CSE. Does it really matter which branch one is from?

Just curious.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 8, 2010)

infra_red_dude said:


> Frankly, all these years I never understood what the difference is between CSE and IT! When I was in college, all that was different between these two streams were a couple of electives. Else everything was largely the same.
> 
> IT was more like an overflow stream for CSE. Does it really matter which branch one is from?
> 
> Just curious.


Some companies particularly Government jobs ask for requirement as CSE and not IT. So there lies advantage for CSE.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 8, 2010)

> Some companies particularly Government jobs ask for requirement as CSE and not IT


 Let hackers hack little more on Govt. systems, they will understand importance of core IT professionals


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 8, 2010)

^^^ I still don't get what the difference is!


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2010)

^to increase the no. of seats.


----------



## Neuron (Aug 9, 2010)

ichi said:


> ^to increase the no. of seats.




As far as i am aware cse deals with some hardware related stuffs (like micro processor architecture) as well whereas IT is focused on software development,data communication etc.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 15, 2010)

No practical difference. IT, however, takes the "science" out of CSE and replaces it with "business" related subjects (i.e. same concepts but different applications, you will be learning business-oriented technologies compared to CSE which is more "general").


----------



## hdsk.23 (Aug 16, 2010)

well well well after a long time got a good topic which i would like to answer for sure...
But before that i would like to tell i have done Btech. in Information Technology and Diploma in Information technology.

There are some noticeable differences in CSE and IT i would like to tell
The first thing it Information Technology trade is made from 2 trades:
CSE and ECE.

CSE people basically strict to the environment of software or hardware development only
Whereas in IT you have advantage of Communication/Telecoms Industry awareness.

Or in desi language u can also say that cse people make computers or softwares and IT peoples use them or give support for that.

In the last..
Government jobs do specify CSE but IT people too can apply for it. They consider IT and CSE equivalent. So don't have this doubt in your mind! 

But here in India it doesn't matter at all that u have done CSE or IT. Companies will teach you what so ever is required!


----------



## rgsilent (Sep 23, 2010)

Almost all big IT companies recruit passouts from cse, IT, extc and electronics. Whatever their requirement is of you, they train you for that. So it hardly matters which field you are from.  

I left CSE in a decent college for IT in a better college as they are more or less the same. I prefer application based learning anyway to the core.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 26, 2010)

the funny fact is ppl in Non-IT background end in software field....and and r better geeks than some CS/IT ppl(who r dumb...n taken jus for name sake)

IT  and CS course IMO have some electives different


----------



## rgsilent (Sep 26, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> the funny fact is ppl in Non-IT background end in software field....and and r better geeks than some CS/IT ppl(who r dumb...n taken jus for name sake)
> 
> IT  and CS course IMO have some electives different



Have any stats?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 27, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> the funny fact is ppl in Non-IT background end in software field....and and r better geeks than some CS/IT ppl(who r dumb...n taken jus for name sake)


so you are from non-IT background and a better geek then some CS/IT "ppl"?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 28, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> so you are from non-IT background and a better geek then some CS/IT "ppl"?



yes ...ya geeky than most CS/IT...not all


----------



## sapna.chawla82 (Feb 5, 2011)

Both are same. The syllabus between these two trades 75% same. It depends upon your caliber what you gain from these subjects.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 28, 2011)

Almost 80% same , just that CSE has some Hardware studies included [ Microporcessor ] , whereas IT may have some Management Studies.  I am IT btw


----------



## Amit Shrivastava (Apr 12, 2011)

Gauravs90 said:


> What's the difference between Computer Science & Engineering and Information Technology?
> 
> From those which is better course and has more scope?
> 
> Thanks



I dont think that there is very much difference between both.
just few subjects will be change other wise same pattern.
and it is a s/w field no doubt the scope is better.


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2011)

Amit Shrivastava said:


> I dont think that there is very much difference between both.
> just few subjects will be change other wise same pattern.
> and it is a s/w field no doubt the scope is better.



But Government jobs require CSE sometimes for eligibility criteria.


----------



## dead.night7 (Apr 28, 2011)

I asked this question just few days  after completing my first year in CS to my friend who didn't knew i was in CS of same age who is in IT and had a typical strange answer heres that
His answer -"Woh kya na IT walo ko zyada opportunity hai aur CS walo ko nai". 
When i asked him what subjects did he learnt in his first year, he said ya java, c++, html, vb., etc. And these are those subjects that i will learn this year. I asked again why not 'c' first? He replied well we will do basics this year in IT what rubbish... After completing my whole year with whole hearted devotion i get chu****a replies. But still dude I love this subject because you get to study the basics IC and many many electronical things which would led you to the creation of Robots and more. I'm now a die hard fan of c-programming and cant bear people taking down my hardwork.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 28, 2011)

Why are the Govt. websites very unstable and non-intuitive?


----------



## nims11 (Apr 28, 2011)

how does taking CSE over IT affect me if i want to pursue further studies?


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 28, 2011)

@ Nims 11

Not much of a difference

Let me tell you by giving the example of Maharishi Dayanand University which has some good colleges of India like YMCA FARIDABAD, The Technological Institute of Textile & Sciences etc.

In MDU you study 38 subject in both CS/IT whichever you take and difference is only of *two optional subject.*

So it depends on the basis of ur rank which good college u r getting if u are getting college of ur choice then simply take the stream whose cutoff is higher for the college in which u r gonna apply!!!

I hope u get it


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 28, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> Why are the Govt. websites very unstable and non-intuitive?


Doesn't that tell you a lot about those who maintain it


----------



## Anand_Tux (Apr 28, 2011)

celldweller1591 said:


> Let hackers hack little more on Govt. systems, they will understand importance of core IT professionals



I totally agree with you BTW I am also a student of IT.


----------



## KDroid (May 10, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I want your views on this...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/education/140558-iiit-hyderebad-cse-vs-iit-kanpur-cs.html


----------



## rajeevk (May 10, 2011)

Not very much difference in between. Both have a huge scope. If CSE is available then choose it or go for IT.


----------



## tspradeepkumar (Jun 4, 2011)

As per my perspective, CSE will be much much better for the following reasons

1. When planning for higher studies (in India or Abroad), choices are limited for IT and more choices are available for CSE. (Even a B. Tech (IT) cannot join M.Tech (CSE) in some particular colleges/universities)

2. When going for job perspectives, one has to be good at fundamentals, rather than recent advancements or latest technology, B.Tech (IT) deals with more technological perspective, whereas IT deals with Core Engineering and also deals with technology.

3. If somebody is planned for research level courses, then CSE is better in the sense that they are done with logics, theorotical computer science and even algorithm analysis and design which an IT student lag behind.

4. Finally, the placements, CSE and IT are equally placed and there are companies expect the students to have knowledge on the engineering rather than the technology (Ex, Microsoft, Google...). They vigorously test the students based on the algorithms rather than testing for "what is the latest technology you learnt".

But one can say that, Mostly CSE and IT have the same syllabus except some electives here and there changes, but companies sees the name as B.Tech (IT), then  "oh, the student has learnt only technology and no algorithms or no engineering I can expect from him". So Taking IT leads you into this..  Even in government examinations, B.Tech (IT) is not eligible for some posts even if you claim that i have studied what a CSE student has studied. 

So anyone who goes for counselling have CSE and IT as a choice, then select CSE....

Moreover, check with the syllabus of CSE and IT of various universities in India and abroad. CSE may have more hardware level courses like (Digial signal processing, Embedded Systems, Real time Systems, VLSI, Advanced Computer architecture, Digital system design, hardware software codesign) which a IT syllabus may not have.......

hope the queries of various students have been solved.

(NB: This is only my perspective)

Pradeepkumar
Pradeepkumar.org


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 6, 2011)

^IMO, the syllabi of CSE and IT can vary appreciably between universities and colleges. In fact, in some universities abroad, the term "Computer Engineering" means a high-level course in analog and digital electronics with some microprocessor programming and not the stuff we learn here in India (which means even CSE graduates cannot pursue such fields except for the Microprocessor programming without difficulty. However, in reality, there is no hard and fast restriction abroad on what you can or cannot do).

Therefore, to say that there is more "research potential" for CSE is simply not correct, as IT and CSE syllabi vary a lot between universities and you cannot have a narrow definition of what falls into IT and what falls into CSE.

In my previous post, I have already said something about the differences between CSE and IT in India. The fact is that the choice depends on your interests w.r.t the syllabi of the two courses. An IT course is no better or worse than a CSE course when thinking about a job.

But because IT has some "business" oriented subjects, it might be a better option for those wishing to pursue an MBA (not that 1 or 2 business subjects will make you good at business, but at least the terminology will not be new to you when you take admission into MBA).



			
				tspradeepkumar said:
			
		

> 3. If somebody is planned for research level courses, then CSE is better in the sense that they are done with logics, theorotical computer science and even algorithm analysis and design which an IT student lag behind.



Yes, but IT also has scope for web design technologies and related research (neural networks, cloud computing, etc.) which is dealt with in less detail in most CSE courses. But that doesn't mean one can't do the other.


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 23, 2011)

Computer and Science Education is always better for the placements in big companies !


----------

